

Customer-Driven Quality for software testing  - jruberto
http://blog.ruberto.com/customer-driven-quality/

======
madeleinelee
key factor is the customer definition. its associated with the wrong customer
group, wrong customer behaviors, in short, the wrong direction leads fail
products.

